# A Thank You



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I just want to thank all the SJs. Without you, the world would not turn. I appreciate you all for keeping the norm so that people like me can stay wierd. LOL Stay cool my friends!roud:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

*raise an eyebrow*


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I appreciate you all for keeping the norm so that people like me can stay wierd.roud:


hahaha YESSS!!!!! one of the few things SJ's are good for! jk SJ's do lots of other useful things, (like taxes, enforcing rules, and other SJ's) too. And are probably pretty awesome. Just not quite the same kind of awesome as NTP's!:wink:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> hahaha YESSS!!!!! one of the few things SJ's are good for! jk SJ's do lots of other useful things, (like taxes, enforcing rules, and other SJ's) too. And are probably pretty awesome. Just not quite the same kind of awesome as NTP's!:wink:


A unique awesomeness you SJs possess. ORDER. Without you, modern technology companies, the chamber of commerce, the interstate signs, the corporate executives, the soccer moms, the white picket fences, and apple pies cooling on the window sill would not be possible. There would be nothing normal. We need normal.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> A unique awesomeness you SJs possess. ORDER. Without you, modern technology companies, the chamber of commerce, the interstate signs, the corporate executives, the soccer moms, the white picket fences, and apple pies cooling on the window sill would not be possible. There would be nothing normal. We need normal.


I'm not an SJ! but yeah, without you normal people, then weird would be normal, thus we have the paradox of weirdness and normality. Thank you sj's for not appreciating weirdness and controlling the world. thank you N's, for keeping me from going insane because of SJ's


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I'm not an SJ! but yeah, without you normal people, then weird would be normal, thus we have the paradox of weirdness and normality. Thank you sj's for not appreciating weirdness and controlling the world. thank you N's, for keeping me from going insane because of SJ's


Oops! Sorry. I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Thank you sj's for not appreciating weirdness


My friends call me weird and crazy all the time. Not appreciating weirdness my ass...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> My friends call me weird and crazy all the time. Not appreciating weirdness my ass...


It was a stereotype-based joke. don't take things so literally....


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> It was a stereotype-based joke. don't take things so literally....


I take things literally. Don't expect everyone to not take things literally.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

This thread has become very counterproductive...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> I take things literally. Don't expect everyone to not take things literally.


Not my problem. It was a joke. Excuse me.


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I just want to thank all the SJs. Without you, the world would not turn.


Don't worry, the world would still turn - see Gravity.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

To the OP, your welcome


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Not my problem. It was a joke. Excuse me.


Then don't feel offended if you're misunderstood. It's not my problem if your stereotype-based joke is not funny.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Then don't feel offended if you're misunderstood. It's not my problem if your stereotype-based joke is not funny.


I wasn't offended....I excused myself


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I wasn't offended....I excused myself


Like I care?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Like I care?


THANK YOU!!! you have just proven one of my theories correct! That is enough for today. thank you again, for your cooperation.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> THANK YOU!!! you have just proven one of my theories correct! That is enough for today. thank you again, for your cooperation.


You just prove that my judgment about you is right. I _knew _it.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing to read here, way off topic.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Nothing to read here, way off topic.


I started this thread and now I want to leave! SMH


----------

